# new doe- LH satin, colour?



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

I got a new young doe today, approx. 5 weeks old. (I know, a little young)
She's a longhaired satin (way shinier than my others, and their fur is in good condition) as far as I can tell, but I'm totally unsure about the colour. 
It looks as if there are 2 different shades in the fur, a rather greyish colour beneath, and brown-red on top. As there are no bands on the hairs, it can't be agouti, right?
Can colour change when they grow? (I read tans darken with age, but does that apply to certain top colours, too?)
At the moment she's "quarantied" (same room as the others but has her own tank) and alone, I wonder if I should risk giving her some company by one of my young 4 week old females. Or will she be fine for 3-4 weeks on her own?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Interesting! The fur itself looks like an odd and dark argente, but with black eyes. The grey bits, are they closer to dove or blue?


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Approx. 1 month in and I got some more pictures. Since she's still jumpy it's not as easy as with the others.

























Her ears are very small, but she has lovely big eyes imho.

























I tried to ruffle her coat a bit to show the underlying colour, but she wouldn't have that


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I reckon cinnamon, but she could be agouti.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Wouldn't agouti have ticked hairs? Or am I just blind and not seeing the ticking?
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=2712
It looks a bit like the cinnamon there, just much lighter. But I guess that's due to selective breeding.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

A cinnamon should have ticking yes, but if it hasn't hasn't been carefully selectively bred there would be all kinds of differences between that and what a cinnamon should be. She definitely has an undercolour, which says she's agouti based, and there aren't many options for an agouti based, brown, black eyed mouse so she must be cinnamon or agouti. I'm leaning towards cinnamon more because satin darkens the colours, so she'd be paler if she wasn't satin.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for explaining 
I can't wait to pair her up. The chocolate tan probably would be best. Other option is the himalayan, or whatever pops up in the 1 or 2 litters that are "in production" atm.


----------

